
Sure, whataboutism seems bad, but have you considered other bad things? - jessaustin
https://theoutline.com/post/8610/united-states-russia-whataboutism-cold-war-trump
======
ajuc
How whataboutism is really used:

"Right-wing radicals beat up people in Białystok, Poland during a gay pride
parade."

"Sure but in the west leftist antifa beats people too"

"Sorry man, but I care more about what is wrong with my country"

"You're just oikophobic."

Other example:

"Opposition politician was murdered during a charity concert by a mad guy
shouting political slogans. The politician was earlier vilified by the state
media for months"

"Who cares, in the west Muslim terrorists kill hundreds of people every year,
we only have 1 guy murdered and he had some corruption charges"

Another example:

"Our government is using antisemitism to rally up people against common enemy"

"Jews murder innocent kids in Palestine"

Whataboustism in my experience is almost always used to silence criticism of
my own country. The next step is to portrait people complaining as "traitors"
who "hate their country". This is how you get autocracy.

